# Puppy teeth!!



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Found this GOLD on my stairs last night while vacuuming - I noticed last week his top canines fell out. I looked EVERYWHERE for them, because I really wanted to save one for his scrapbook. Well, a few days later it randomly turned up, just like two other little incisor teeth. (I had accidentally found the first tooth he lost while cleaning the carpet ) What a find! haha 

Anyone else keep puppy teeth? I think I am only going to keep the first tooth he lost, and his canines (if I find any others). Like I said, I am making a scrap book for him and want to put them in it.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes! I am also keeping all the baby teeth I can find. So far, I only have one. He has both adult and puppy canines right now on the upper. I keep checking them every day... waiting... I'm going to build a box and use a wood burning tool to decorate it. Every single tooth I can find is going in this box!


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

I found 4 of Kylie's puppy teeth. She has lost all of them now, so I don't think I'm going to find any more.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jag said:


> Yes! I am also keeping all the baby teeth I can find. So far, I only have one. He has both adult and puppy canines right now on the upper. I keep checking them every day... waiting... I'm going to build a box and use a wood burning tool to decorate it. Every single tooth I can find is going in this box!


Haha okay good, I thought I was crazy for saving puppy teeth! Especially since they aren't the cutest things out there... 

Before Ber decided to go and lose his canines on his own, I was going to have a "scheduled chew time" with a raw bone in a certain room...so that if they fell out I could find them! But, he seems to lose teeth in very weird spots instead and on his own.. (a stair?! really?! what was he doing on the stair? haha) Anyways, I have 3 teeth so far, two ugly incisors (really, they hardly look like teeth) and the one canine. Now as I see his big teeth come in, his wittle puppy teeth look sooooo tiny


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Puppy teeth and tug??*

Ber lost another tooth tonight - a huge molar! But- it fell out while we were playing tug with his ball toy thing (it has water bottle material inside and a handle).

How do I know if this is causing him damage? Most of his teeth I think have fallen out on their own...but two have been right on the spot from this.

Also, how long should I give them to fall out?

His bottom front teeth have him looking like a hillbilly cause they're all overcrowded and crooked and all over the place.

And he has one snaggletooth on the side that is almost like bent looking? I tried to move it but its firmly in his gum, although it LOOKS like its barely hanging on.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Penny lost her 1st milk tooth yesterday!


----------

